# John Deere 212 Starting Issues



## Keleman7592 (9 mo ago)

Hey everybody. I have a 1986 John Deere 212. I went to start it this year and it didn't fire. Tried starting fluid and anything I could think of to get it to fire and no good. After trying and trying for a while I double checked to see if I had spark. Turns out I didn't have spark. However, that's not the issue.
By the time I discovered I had no spark, the starter would engage then disengage and make a groaning sound almost. Then it wouldn't engage at all and all I would hear is a click. So I knew it was either the Starter or Solenoid. 
I went to take it apart and work my way to solenoid today and at first it was clicking when I turned the key, but now there is no clicking noise. I put the new solenoid on and there is no clicking and I get nothing when putting the screwdriver across both terminals of the solenoid. 

Has anyone come across an issue like this? What should I try/do next? I already purchased a new starter but if I'm not even getting a click from the solenoid, then it must be something else. 

(I should also note that even though I wasn't getting a clicking sound out of the solenoid today with the battery hooked up, the amp meter was moving and reading correctly)

Thank you for any help whatsoever!

James K


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. I think the no spark issue is a problem. Sounds like you are over working the starter due to no spark. You may have a grounding issue with the battery, so first off, clean and re-attach all the battery connections making sure there is good contact.
The rest of the issues I'll leave to the folks here that can tell you exactly what to do to solve the no spark issue.


----------



## Keleman7592 (9 mo ago)

Just a quick update...

Replaced the Starter Solenoid and bolted it back up and it still clicked. Removed the starter and tested it independently and it wasn't doing a thing. Replaced the Starter and it immediately started up! The starter must not have been cranking enough for it to fire...weird but it runs great now. Thanks for the help


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Keleman7592 said:


> Just a quick update...
> 
> Replaced the Starter Solenoid and bolted it back up and it still clicked. Removed the starter and tested it independently and it wasn't doing a thing. Replaced the Starter and it immediately started up! The starter must not have been cranking enough for it to fire...weird but it runs great now. Thanks for the help


Now if you could just get a blade cable for that push mower, you'd be in business!! Hope my reply to your other post works out!


----------

